# Deer meat



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

I have some donated deer meat; it is pre pkg, & marked.

Today, "t-bone", but they were small; my question is I don't know what bones these are from on the deer, I don't feed weight bearing bones, so I don't know if these bones in the "round steak" ect are ok to feed?
today's bones were handled, feeding almost 3 yo GSD, 90#.

tx in advance.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

In my experience, even the non-weight bearing bones in deer tend to splinter in a way that makes me uncomfortable. Ezra will eat the "fan" end of a scapula ok but when it gets down to the base, it starts to splinter. Whenever I feed deer (which I too get often as a donation), I take the bones up within a little while of him cleaning off the meat.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

DeeMcB said:


> In my experience, even the non-weight bearing bones in deer tend to splinter in a way that makes me uncomfortable. Ezra will eat the "fan" end of a scapula ok but when it gets down to the base, it starts to splinter. Whenever I feed deer (which I too get often as a donation), I take the bones up within a little while of him cleaning off the meat.


Ok, thank you for your reply, this is Exactly what I thought!!

In the past, I have just removed the bone from the meat before feeding, this is what I will continue to do.
(these are small pkg's, so easy to remove bone before feeding)

Again, Thank You for Reply!!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I've read several times the chances of trichinosis is higher with deer than it is with pork (b/c deer still get into trash and pigs can't be slopped anymore)

But you said packaged? Selling vinison is illegal here... or any "sport" game. Can you buy deer there?


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> I've read several times the chances of trichinosis is higher with deer than it is with pork (b/c deer still get into trash and pigs can't be slopped anymore)
> 
> But you said packaged? Selling vinison is illegal here... or any "sport" game. Can you buy deer there?


No I didn't buy it, it was donated from a hunter.
It is pkg'd & marked from where he had it processed; I believe it is last years deer, he cleaned out his freezer for this years deer, & that is the meat I got "donated".
So the pkg's are marked: t-bone, tenderloin, ground meat, chops, round steak, ect.
I thought trichinosis was destroyed with the freezing, as in a month or longer?!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

mtmarabianz said:


> No I didn't buy it, it was donated from a hunter.
> It is pkg'd & marked from where he had it processed; I believe it is last years deer, he cleaned out his freezer for this years deer, & that is the meat I got "donated".
> So the pkg's are marked: t-bone, tenderloin, ground meat, chops, round steak, ect.
> I thought trichinosis was destroyed with the freezing, as in a month or longer?!


When you said packaged, I thought you were implying grocery store.

Looking at wikipedia... it depends on the specific strain.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Trichnosis only comes from the animal eating uncooked MEATS. Deer rarely eat meat of any kind so I would think the chances would be very slim.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Trichnosis only comes from the animal eating uncooked MEATS. Deer rarely eat meat of any kind so I would think the chances would be very slim.


Its probably remarkably rare... I've eaten lots of rare venison myself without much thought... but the CDC does warn against it. PS, i'm a raw diet advocate, and quasi-practitioner.


----------



## plusdoegsd (Nov 15, 2010)

im going to empty my deep freezer now.......lol


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I've given the kids raw deer meat. Never had a problem, and have never seen their eyes get so big lol. I do only give them the meat, since we get it from my father in law, the bones are already in the garbage. Plus freezing the deer meat for a while will kill the trich!


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Trichnosis only comes from the animal eating uncooked MEATS. Deer rarely eat meat of any kind so I would think the chances would be very slim.


Thanks Lauri; I think the only concern for deer is that "wasting" disease that they can get, & in that case, just not feeding brain or spine (which for me would include necks that I do feed) but so far this disease has not been noted in my area.


----------

